# Electronics installation



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm installing the basic electronics on my 17' Cape Horn and I was wondering if anyone could provide some insight on powering those items. At the moment, I plan on running everything off of one batter but will eventualy get a second battery. I have the switch on the battery that allows me to turn the battery off or select another battery. Do I run the power to my electronics directly to the battery or the switch? Can I run one power cable for my VHF, GPS/Fishfinder combo and my stereo? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Can't really help as far as the wiring but I would have 2 batteries; one for starting and one for the "house" or all else.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I only have one battery and what I do is run two cables + and - off the battery heavy enough to carry all your electronics up to the console area then I made a block with two bolts on it + and - and run the individual power supply's to the electronics. I also fused the + lead at the battery with a 10 amp fuse. Don't forget that if the electronics require a lower amp fuse to put that in the lead going to the individual electronics. Never had a problem with this setup and it keep a power supply handy at the console if you ever want to hook up extras without running more wires through a tunnel from the back of the boat. Good luck


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Lots of ways to do it. Need more input. Do you have a breaker panel or do you just want to run power/ground to your console and branch off to your electronics?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I like to pull the power from the common post on the battery switch. From there do like Ken said and put a small power and ground post up in the console where you can get to it and it can't be seen. 12 awg wire size is plenty big enough for the power lead and ground lead. When you put the ring terminal on the 12v positive wire add a 10 amp fuse withing 7" of the connection to the battery switch common post. A simple inline waterproof ATC fuse holder will work fine. This way when the battery or batteries are turned off everything is off.

It looks so much better than all the wires hanging down going to the batteries.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

I would route ALL devices thru a basic "ACC" switch on the console....that way you are not using your main power on/off switch to provide power to optional accessories ...

http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/at...g-schematic-diagram-instrumentpanelwiring.jpg


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for all of the info! As of right now, I have the battery selector switch which turns off juice to the entire boat when in the off position. Do I understand correctly that it would be safe and operational to run a main line directly from the battery to a secondary terminal where I would then run my electronics for power? For instance, I would run a + and - power cable from the battery and create a lead/ground inside the center console. I would then run the electronics directly to that lead allowing me to disconnect them from there?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

afcopper15 said:


> Thanks for all of the info! As of right now, I have the battery selector switch which turns off juice to the entire boat when in the off position. Do I understand correctly that it would be safe and operational to run a main line directly from the battery to a secondary terminal where I would then run my electronics for power? For instance, I would run a + and - power cable from the battery and create a lead/ground inside the center console. I would then run the electronics directly to that lead allowing me to disconnect them from there?


Yes. Or you can use a fuse/terminal block as mentioned above...just ensure it is grounded properly.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

All circuits need to be fused so you would need a fuse in the 12v positive wire at the battery connection. Then you need the 1 to 3 amp fuses for each component. Whatever is required.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

dont forget a spare fathometer, and a spare GPS. That way when yours quits in a year...you'll have a spare to use while you wait for the manufacturer to send you a rebuilt replacement!....especially if you bought Garmin products.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy Mackeral. That's all I can say and shake my head at some of this.

Running one battery or getting power to your electronics from the "Start" battery is a good way to spike your electronics.

Hit the key to start the motor and the voltage drop makes the electronic's fall out.




> I would route ALL devices thru a basic "ACC" switch on the console....that way you are not using your main power on/off switch to provide power to optional accessories ...


Never understood why anyone would want to do that. It would be the same thing as walking into your bedroom and had to turn 2 switches ON to turn a light on.
But in your case it would be 3 switches. 1] Master switch[Perko] 2] ACC switch 3] Power button on the piece of electronics itself.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm having the same power loss issue with my Furuno so I (try) make sure I power it off before cranking the engine. In the manual it says 12v min power, my GPSMAP 541 says 10v min and it doesnt shut off during engine start. Would be nice to fix this but not sure how. Definitely don't want to shorten the life of my FF.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If the fuse block doesn't have enough circuits replace it with one that does.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

+ and - to the top and bottom then feed each component from the appropriate side posts.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

a said:


> dont forget a spare fathometer, and a spare GPS. That way when yours quits in a year...you'll have a spare to use while you wait for the manufacturer to send you a rebuilt replacement!....especially if you bought Garmin products.


NOt true... Garmin replaced my 4212 with in two weeks!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Back to this thread... I have three batteries and two power switches . 1 house battery with it own switch and 1 battery each for the motors on their other switch. So if I add a 2ed house battery ( for amp power) how would you recommend it be wired in.


----------

